# Game 42: Heat @ Nets (1/30 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, January 30, 2013 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gonna be a tough game actually. We typically have the Nets number, but this is a much better Nets team than in the past.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I also think the ways we beat them will have them extra motivated to take us down at home. We've been Assy McGee on the road. No excuses. Gotta shape up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice to read Spo's comments about there being too much 1 pass and zero pass shots in the Boston game. Also nice to hear the team talking about needing to get Chris Bosh more shots. 

Both things were talked about by us in the last game thread. No doubt the coaches noticed that during the game as well. Just dont get how they couldnt solve this issue that pretty much began in the 1st quarter and continued all the way through Double OT :whoknows:

Need to start putting a string of road wins together. Its crazy how bad we've been on the road this year.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Good good, need to get the taste of that Boston game out of my mouth


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Heat is just another team and LeBron is just another player to Reggie Evans, who indicated Miami’s title run last season is diminished because the schedule was shortened.

“It doesn’t prove nothing,” Evans told the Daily News when asked what it would mean to beat the defending champs. “That was a lockout season.” [...]

“Our team is defending the Miami Heat. If our team has to defend one person, LeBron isn’t going to score nothing. … LeBron is no different from Joe Johnson or Andray Blatche. No different,” Brooklyn’s starting power forward said. “People need help (on defense). Some people don’t need help. Everybody has to be double-teamed, it doesn’t matter who you are. You just have to stop LeBron in transition.

“He’s quick in transition. If you look at Joe Johnson — Joe Johnson has two or three people trying to stop him. Whoever is guarding him.”


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Reggie Evans is a ****ing dumbass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Loved Lebron's response when asked about Reggie's comments?

Lebron- Who?

Reporter- Reggie Evans.

Lebron- Exactly. 

:laugh:




> LeBron James ‏@KingJames
> Just keep throwing rocks at the throne, don't matter cause nothing can break my zone


If he wasnt already, he's even more locked in tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I really hope this is the game where Lebron goes for 60+. 


And then they can interview Evans after about Lebron's performance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bright red jerseys tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

First Brooklyn chant and I'm already annoyed by it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

16-8 Heat

Heat start off shooting 7-10 from the field


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron is everywhere right now. Doing things i don't think anyone could ever do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 points 3 assists 2 rebounds for Lebron already


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Power layup by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was sick footwork by Bron


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

**** off bosh.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron whoooo on that molly


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yikes, GForce all up in Bosh's grill


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Bron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Allen woooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman about to check in. Getting minutes over Joel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thray 333


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Anderson sighting! dopeee


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Biiiirdmaaaaan


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Allen, just pass it to lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Heat now 5-5 from 3. They were 5-23 against Boston.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Shane hit a 3? did someone say it was the finals>


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaaane 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman and1!

Wow :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

BIRDMAN. LOVE THIS GUY. **** sakes fast break and 1 hahaha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BIRDMAN AND 1!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The Birdman already proving to be a useful addition.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I can't believe how these Refs treat Lebron, gets his ass kicked and no call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These refs are trolling surely


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron got fouled 3 times on that drive...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-20 after 1

A lot of guys contributing on offense which is a good sign.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We have 1 free throw. They have 8.

Seems legit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice trap by Lewis and Ray turns into a turnover.

So Birdman over Joel and Lewis over Miller.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I like the idea of the Bosh/Birdman pairing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

That Lewis three. The net swish was so loud.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shard 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shit pass by Norris there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice finish by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Did not think Wade would make that layup. Got a real good bounce off the rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333

Wow, didnt even look like he had his feet set and still swished it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn Shard, nice.

If Cole can't hit the 3, it's gonna be tough for him to make it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade so pretty


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Blatche


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You get Blatche and Watson throwing up junk, and now it's an 8pt game.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I notice there's alot of players I hate on the nets


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nets are hitting some circus shots tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What an awful turnover by Wade


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I saw that Wade TO coming from a mile away, he always turns his head before he catches it


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Omg they almost didn't call that on Lebron.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Are these the Nets announcers? Hubie a Net now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3-8 from the free throw line. 

gonna be one of those nights.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws are so bad


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missed free throws and poor rotations have lost us this lead.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, this is a ****ing awful 2nd quarter.

Lopez dominating us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A Nets buzzer beater? I'm shocked.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-49 at the half

Awful end to the 2nd quarter. Nets end up shooting 53% in that 1st half. Even higher than that in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ 90% of their shots seemed to be at the rim too. Interior D was soft.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> ^ 90% of their shots seemed to be at the rim too. Interior D was soft.


yup.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Need less Haslem more Joel and Birdman.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:spo: lets keep defending 7'0" Brook Lopez with 6'8" Udonis Haslem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice kick out by UD for the Lebron 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: LeTray


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Brook Lopez is that you?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He does look like Ryan from Whose Line :laugh:

Lopez is killing us though, for real.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick J by Wade. That shot used to be a specialty of his.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Mario. Nice 13-2 Heat run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Wade2LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333

Wow

18-2 run


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron with the "how my dick taste" trey!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a rebound and pass by Mario :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with another J


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow Nets are playing terrible right now haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Lets go Heat" chants :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lets Go Heat chants in Nets arena.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

M-m-m-ario!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DOMINANT stretch here


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't know how many bandwagoners are in the arena but my uncle is at the game and he's a diehard. lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2UD and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Rayyyyy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

85-63 after 3

Could not have played any better in that quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thrayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

One of the best quarters of the big 3 era, it's gotta be


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario was awesome in that quarter. Wade and Lebron may have done most of the damage, but Mario was making the right play time and time again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2: Chris...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Teletovic?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebreezy too easy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick J by Lebron. Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

On my way home. Hope i completely miss the starters.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Holy shit @ that shot by LeBron.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I can't believe Lebron hit that shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LEbron haha!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

L B J ALL DAY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: "ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED, REGGIE"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

D up fools


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J Cole Train


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone know what play spurred this exchange?



> @IraHeatBeat: You go girl! RT @lisjoseph He'll pick it up in Houston at the All-star game. RT @StephenCurry30: Forgot something Bosh?


Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm sure it was Lebron's call to stay in for the start of the 4th. Great move. This could have easily gotten away from us quick if he and Wade began this quarter on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Anyone know what play spurred this exchange?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


Nothing I can think of.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bizarre. Funny, but bizarre.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB tip jam


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with the floater.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Everyone on BRO was available right? Why so dominant?

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

This is just went from embarrassing for the Nets to, how can you be this bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB only averaging 15 and 6 in January. Was only 16 and 7 in December too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh does some retarded stuff


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HEY REGGIE EVANS YOURE A ****ING MORON

:lebron:

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hubie on the call again? LOOOOOOL. He must be so sad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdman doing stuff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 333333

Guy could wake up from a 10 hour nap, right away check in during a blowout, and hit 3's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ with the JTrey


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pass by Cole to the rolling Birdman, no finish, though. Rust.

Sick drive by Cole in transition. COLE WORLD.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Birdman


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Coleplosion!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole making some great garbage time plays. Rashard misses the great look from him from 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Definitely need to DL this game somewhere. At least the 3rd quarter. The ESPN replays are garbage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 105-85

Great games from the big 3 and Mario. Dominant 3rd quarter put this game away.

Win nearly locks in that all star coaching spot for Spo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Didnt realise we were just 10-10 on the road til this win. That's really bad.

Sort out the road bullshit fellas


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Im interested in what Evans has to say now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hahaha that LBJ headshake is amazing

:manbearpig: jumpshot :lebron:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

@ByTimReynolds: Heat have now won 25 straight games going back to March 2011 (including playoffs) when making at least 10 3-pointers.

Proof this team is unstoppable when hitting 3s.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Hahaha that LBJ headshake is amazing
> 
> :manbearpig: jumpshot :lebron:


Was that the J y'all were ooing and awing?

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, the HUUUUGE high arcer


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, it was a lot like Ray's against the Lakers, only from a longer distance.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I want to see it from the side view. Looked disgusting. No more truth can be spoken in the world than the ensuing head shake. The league is his bitch.



> @*EthanJSkolnick*  Udonis Haslem on Evans's comments: "Added a little gasoline to the fire. I'd be lying if I said no."


:fire:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heatposterized put it up on youtube. Only the reaction shot from the sideline.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> LeBron on Evans: "You can’t sit here and judge, or talk about a team winning a championship unless you’ve been thru it & actually done it."


No comeback for that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Micky pre game tweet


> Micky Arison ‏@MickyArison
> Heading to the Barclays Center @bkdefend we need to have a chat with Reggie Evans.


He seems really close with Billy King (Nets GM and the guy he tweeted this too). Remember seeing pics of them having dinner in Europe over the summer. 

Just something to keep on eye on in the future when Riley eventually steps down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love those LBJ shutdown quotes to Reggie.

Billy King? **** no. That's like going from a Porsche to a Kia.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Am I the only one who finds this new pass first Kobe Bryant really annoying and phony?

Not sure why, but it gives me the irrates. Like he's trying to hard too say 'hey, look! i could if i wanted to!'


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Love those LBJ shutdown quotes to Reggie.
> 
> Billy King? **** no. That's like going from a Porsche to a Kia.


:laugh: just pointing it out


Wade County said:


> Am I the only one who finds this new pass first Kobe Bryant really annoying and phony?
> 
> Not sure why, but it gives me the irrates. Like he's trying to hard too say 'hey, look! i could if i wanted to!'


Its working so I cant blame him. We'll see how long this lasts though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It reminds me of a more mature form of his 2nd half shutdown in PHX in the playoffs where he decided he wouldn't shoot. I think this was spurred by him wanting to do whatever it takes to win, but I feel like he'll drop it the second it doesn't result in victory.


THE BIRDMAN MIGRATES COAST TO COAST






OK, midwest to coast.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure if the hockey assist was intended here, or if this was just Rio being Wario and getting lucky, but if it's the former, great play by him. Heard his decision making was excellent all game, though. I remember when good Mario games gave me hope for ascension in his game. Unfortunately there's no rhyme or reason to the progressions in his game.

Good to hear the Heat fans from NJ were able to make the trip to BK :lebron:

Looking at the alley again, he probably could've just straight-up thrown it to James :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, Mario was great in that 3rd quarter. Fully in control on both ends of the floor. 

Have you seen the play where he shot it, fell to the ground, got the rebound and passed it to Wade? Was fully expecting Wario to appear when he was sitting on the floor with the ball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah he made a sweet bounce pass that I didn't believe was as good as it looked until seeing an up-close replay. He's so weird. Why can't you not suck most of the time?

Heard UD had a strong game too that didn't all show up in the box score. Good to hear. 

Interesting seeing Andersen get the relatively early minutes. Spo-ness.


----------

